
How to Forget Someone You Once Loved Deeply - yuvrajp
https://medium.com/@MindHackingIdea/how-to-forget-someone-you-once-loved-deeply-63c1ca0247b9#.p83ja6igt
======
basicplus2
I've made alot of sacrifices.. I feelin sooooooo good now

~~~
yuvrajp
Great to hear that you liked my idea :)

